# Can horses have cauliflower?



## MrsMozart (10 May 2009)

I'm having a numpty moment


----------



## jumptoit (10 May 2009)

Mine will eat it but that doesn't say they are meant to!


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (10 May 2009)

Our two like the leaves and stalk


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 May 2009)

Yes, so far as I know ours have eaten it with no problems.  BUT we did have a ShireX mare who would take it out of her feed, suck all the mix/sugar beet etc, off it and then spit it out, at any-one who happened to be near her at the time


----------



## abracadabra (10 May 2009)

my mother used to feed my old boy cauli and hes not dead of it (not his favourite thing though he can take it or leave it, bananas though, mmm)


----------



## Nailed (10 May 2009)

Shouldnt really.. its tha same family as brocolli and cabbage and really is a nono..

Lou x


----------



## abracadabra (10 May 2009)

ha she used to give him those as well when i was at uni


----------



## Nailed (10 May 2009)

Then your lucky your horses didnt get colic =o)
Lou x


----------



## abracadabra (10 May 2009)

22yrs old and been ill once (flu) and injured once (wire over hedge), not done bad


----------



## Nailed (10 May 2009)

No your very lucky..
Lou x


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 May 2009)

Not really - they are part of the brassica family - like cabbage etc as Nailed said. 

I wouldn't give it to mine.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 May 2009)

Ta folks. Brain is about three steps behind m'self today and I can't remember who I am, never mind what one should or shouldn't.

Think I'll stay away from the neddies today, or who knows where they'll end up


----------



## kellyeaton (10 May 2009)

i was always told not to they are toxic to horses!


----------



## BankEndRescue (10 May 2009)

You shouldn't feed any brassicas really as the sulphur levels are too high


----------

